# Seroquel



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Seroquel? My doctor prescribed it to me a few days ago primarily to help my insomnia, but he said it would also help with anxiety. So far I am HATING it!!!! I am groggy and completely out of it during the day. Also, I am eating everything in a five mile radius! I was told the side effects would wear off, but I am scared I will have gained 10 lbs by the time they do  Has anyone tried it? and how was your experience?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Seroquel: the Prozac of our time.

Meaning doctors prescribe it for absolutely _everything_. I've never used it, but most of my clients are on it. The major side-effects will probably go away (mostly), but it's still pretty powerful stuff.

That wasn't very helpful was it? Oh well.

Can I ask what your dosage is? I've found that the people I deal with who don't have psychotic symptoms tend to be on much higher doses than those who suffer from schizophrenia.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

ellektra said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Seroquel? My doctor prescribed it to me a few days ago primarily to help my insomnia, but he said it would also help with anxiety. So far I am HATING it!!!! I am groggy and completely out of it during the day. Also, I am eating everything in a five mile radius! I was told the side effects would wear off, but I am scared I will have gained 10 lbs by the time they do  Has anyone tried it? and how was your experience?


I remember taking it... it was long time ago... now I take risperidone instead, for the exact reason you take seroquel


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> Seroquel: the Prozac of our time.
> 
> Meaning doctors prescribe it for absolutely _everything_. I've never used it, but most of my clients are on it. The major side-effects will probably go away (mostly), but it's still pretty powerful stuff.
> 
> ...


My doctor started me at 25 mg, but said I could go up to 100 mg eventually. I can't imagine! 25 is destroying me, lol!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ellektra said:


> My doctor started me at 25 mg, but said I could go up to 100 mg eventually. I can't imagine! 25 is destroying me, lol!


100mg all at once? That should knock you out. I'm told it can have a pretty nasty hangover effect when it's used as a sleeping aid, but it shouldn't be any worse than the downers usually used for sleep.

And actually now that I think about it, most of my guys are on 25mg 4x a day, which works out to the same doesn't it? Just lessens the sedative effects and maximizes the antipsychotic properties.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

will knock you the **** out

sweet dreams


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

When I was hospitalized one of the first drugs they put me on was Seroquel. I took it before going to bed, and the first night I took it, when I got up to go to the washroom I found myself incredibly dizzy and feeling like I was going to black out. I could barely move, I was lying in the hallway outside the washroom for about 5 minutes before one of the nurses found me. I didn't take Seroquel after that.


----------



## DanielRJ (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure on this but I have heard that higher doses of Seroquel are less sedating, and in my personal experience, I noticed that the higher the dose I was on, it was less and less sedating. I don't remember how Seroquel was for my Anxiety, but it did seem to help with the OCD at least.

But yeah, the weight gain can be pretty bad, I think I gained like 40lb on it... Pretty much the same thing happened to me on Risperdal. But I suppose it depends on the individual person.

Good luck with it, but be careful of it's weight gain.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

I take 50 mg nightly only to help me sleep due to a sleep disorder called delayed sleep phase disorder. The serequel, along with Ambien CR, is the only way I can get a "normal" night sleep. I would love to get off the serequel, but whenever I don't take one(whether I realize it or not) I do not sleep. I lie down but my mind does not SHUT UP. It's sole purpose is to try to allow me to be able to hold a 9-5 job. Without it, I sleep all day and stay awake all night.

It did not seem to do anything for my SA or depression. 
Never had any sort of weight gain/loss. Had massive weight gain when I went on paxil.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been on it for four days and I'm noticing considerable changes in certain areas and am really enjoying it. How this drug will continue to work or not work and what the certain side-effects will be like on this cowboy, that only time can tell but for now it's everything I'm looking for.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hated my experience on it. That **** is strong. I would wake up groggy as hell. The first day I couldn't stand without fainting for hours. It seemed to help my mood for awhile, but I had weird side effects like eye pain. Once I reached 200mg, it was too much and I had a manic rage. I was happy to be off of it.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Great the first night, saw no affects beyond


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I hated my experience on it. That **** is strong. I would wake up groggy as hell. The first day I couldn't stand without fainting for hours. It seemed to help my mood for awhile, but I had weird side effects like eye pain. Once I reached 200mg, it was too much and I had a manic rage. I was happy to be off of it.


Yeah I could say the same about The SSRI class of drugs. I went through literal hell with those but the effects of Seroquel that you described are exactly the effects that work for me. That is why it is so important to have a healthy working relationship with ones DR. I've told him before NO I'm not upping a dose or YES I am there is little he can do but stop a prescription for something even then there's a plethora of Dr's with different education concerning Mental Health so. It is a relationship not a dictatorship and thank God for that because I've heard Dr's tell me I have to stay on a psych drug or else the consequences will be severe for my health that just is not true. :sus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

blinds8 said:


> Yeah I could say the same about The SSRI class of drugs. I went through literal hell with those but the effects of Seroquel that you described are exactly the effects that work for me. That is why it is so important to have a healthy working relationship with ones DR.:sus


I can't take SSRIs without a mood stabilizer.
He was a GP...enough said. I have a psychiatrist now.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I know I'm on Lithium


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Does that work well for you?


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

yep


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

When i was in the hospital they put me on seroquel. Haldol is more effective.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm on 150mg of the modified release (Seroquel XR), I honestly can't be sure, but I think it's helped. The downside is that whenever I forget even one night, it only takes a few hours before I start feeling like a crack addict going cold turkey.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

What can I say? Seroquel for me is a life-saver. I struggle with bipolar disorder and lifelong insomnia. It knocks me out every night even though it's been a couple of months since I've been taking it.

When I'm manic, it crushes my mania instantly and levels out my mood swings. I have mental chatter and intrusive thoughts and frequently agitation, and seroquel makes my head shut up and go to sleep.

I feel a little bit groggy in the morning, but nothing major. The biggest side effects for me are dry mouth and sinus congestion (it is an alpha receptor antagonist). 

I wouldn't stop taking for anything in the world (hoping I won't develop serious side effects).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

PsychoticRyan said:


> When i was in the hospital they put me on seroquel. Haldol is more effective.


I'm not surprised, seroquel seems to only exhibit an anti-psychotic effect at high dosages. Haldol by contrast is a strong and fast acting anti-psychotic.


----------

